# Tonk Old Hickory



## Balloontyre (Jan 16, 2016)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/BICYCLE-HEIRL...RING-CO-CHICAGO-1897-/111872277662?nav=SEARCH


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jan 16, 2016)

I've seen this in person. It's nice. But not $17,000.00 nice......



Balloontyre said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/BICYCLE-HEIRLOOM-QUALITY-OLD-HICKORY-TONK-MANUFACTURING-CO-CHICAGO-1897-/111872277662?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 16, 2016)

catfish said:


> I've seen this in person. It's nice. But not $17,000.00 nice......




Agreed,  still bad ass cool. I like it better than the one that cycled through Copake and then Ebay a few years back.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 16, 2016)

Balloontyre said:


> Agreed,  still bad ass cool. I like it better than the one that cycled through Copake and then Ebay a few years back.




Speaking of Copake bike,
Here it is at a fraction of auction price, i think its a scam ad.

http://aberdeen.craigslist.co.uk/bid/5353596784.html


----------

